# I dropped my phone in the toilet



## bi0boy (May 19, 2013)

It's an HTC One V which means you can't take the battery out. I pressed the power button in a vain attempt to reveal the unlock screen so I could unlock it and power it off, but no response. 

Now in a pot of rice. It's fucked though isn't it? Six months into a two year contract.


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2013)

That's a bit shit 

Do you have house contents insurance, or does you contract have some insurance in it?


----------



## bi0boy (May 19, 2013)

No insurance at all. Guess I should buy something on ebay now, something with a replaceable battery.

If it's dead now it's not going to magically wake up when it has dried out is it?


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2013)

Worth drying it out and waiting I'd have thought, it's just whether there are errrm bridges between components still. Any recommendations on the web on how to dry it out?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2013)

They do sometimes magically come back from the dead. The rice is the best method, too. (You did take the battery out right?) The major temptation is to take it out early to check though I find - they need several days.


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2013)

You can't take the battery out of them I hear.


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2013)

Put in airing cupboard or similar (ie somewhere where it's 30 degrees and bone dry all the time.  It's important that it stays warm all the time as otherwise the water will recondense).  Rice is not going to help.  Leave for 4 or 5 days to completely dry out.  Hopefully the lcd unit is well sealed and has not been affected (very difficult to dry out).  Good luck.


----------



## felixthecat (May 19, 2013)

The daughter has so far dropped her Galaxy S3 into the toilet twice .  And stood on it . And sat on it.

 Still works ok so there is hope....


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> If it's dead now it's not going to magically wake up when it has dried out is it?


 
Mine didn't.

How long was it in the bog for? If you got it out quickly you may have a chance but much more than a few seconds and the water's likely to have got to everything it needs to to wreck it.


----------



## cdg (May 19, 2013)

If you can switch it off then do and stick it on the radiator. My HTC rhyme came back to life after been down the toilet(post piss btw).


----------



## kalidarkone (May 19, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's an HTC One V which means you can't take the battery out. I pressed the power button in a vain attempt to reveal the unlock screen so I could unlock it and power it off, but no response.
> 
> Now in a pot of rice. It's fucked though isn't it? Six months into a two year contract.


yep-happened to me and I am locked into a contract till next year and have a crappy 10 quid phone. Not insured?


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's an HTC One V


 
Is that the one with the stereo speakers on the front?  

And I find it strange that a contract wouldn't have some insurance clause in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2013)

I dropped my phone in the bath. I did all the bags of rice stuff and left it for weeks but it was fucked. About a half year later I tried again on a whim, it flashed a bit but was still boned. A year later I tried and it was working perfectly again.
It may take a very long time to sort itself out but don't just throw it away. It may come back to life.


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Mine didn't.
> 
> How long was it in the bog for? If you got it out quickly you may have a chance but much more than a few seconds and the water's likely to have got to everything it needs to to wreck it.


 
Mine did though, results are very variable.  I dived into a river with it in my pocket, and swam for several minutes before remembering...

Although, also, come to think of it, another one (albeit an old Nokia) died shortly after being dropped in a pint of beer...

So basically, it's wait and see


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2013)

serves you right for being a nob


----------



## abe11825 (May 19, 2013)

Someone I work with, suggested Damp Rid or any other moisture absorber helps too... besides rice. I do have to say though... why it was suggested is because someone dropped their point and shoot camera in the ocean.


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

Rice, as has been said. And if you have some silica gel, stick that in with it too. I always keep my packets (for drying mushies, usually, but they come in useful all the time) when I buy new shoes.

Just remember, "do not eat".


----------



## free spirit (May 19, 2013)

fuck rice, it needs dry heat to evaporate all moisture away from the circuits, so airing cupboard or over a radiator.


----------



## bi0boy (May 19, 2013)

After several hours of searching for a sufficiently small screwdriver I've now managed to disassemble it enough to take the battery out. Will now put in airing cupboard.


----------



## free spirit (May 19, 2013)

and don't even think about switching it back on for 48 hours or more.


----------



## xes (May 19, 2013)

one of these might be worth a try?
http://www.save-a-phone.co.uk/drying-the-device_c86.aspx


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2013)

I dried it out on my dehumidifier in the end

Think I fucked it when taking it apart and putting it back together though. 

Going to buy a Desire HD on ebay now, same price as a second hand One V and same CPU, only you can swap the battery out.

Not buying a phone with a built in battery ever again.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Here's a useful guide for future reference.
*Dropped your phone down the loo? Don’t panic!*


----------



## RubyToogood (May 21, 2013)

The other thing that's pretty effective is hoovering the water out. Then rice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2013)

*lavatory


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

Funnily enough I dropped my phone in some rice the other day. A bit of time sitting in the toilet, though, it was fine.


----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2013)

Flushed with anger at your mistake?


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2013)

Some phones will dry out.

I left a Nokia in my trouser pocket and my partner put the trousers in the washing machine. We were only alerted by the knock knock knock of the phone hitting the sides of the machine.

Once the wash cycle was over, I took the phone apart and put all the components pieces into the airing cupboard on a towel where I left them for a week or so.

Then I put them back together and hey presto, the phone worked as good as new.


----------



## povmcdov (May 21, 2013)

So,

A while back my brother got his brand new iphone 4 and within a week managed to put it in the washing machine. His partner asked him where his phone was a couple of minutes later luckily for him and they managed to get the door of the machine open to get it. He did the whole bag of rice thing and left it for several days. It powered on with no major problems. He noticed some water marks on the screen that wouldn't go away, and as it was brand new he decided to claim on the contents insurance. He sent it off as instructed, and £100 excess and loss of no claims bonus later, his new phone arrives in the post. 

He plugs it in, powers it up and enters setup, only to realise what he saw as watermarks on his old phone was actually a picture of water droplets that is an apple default backdrop.

I share half my genes with a total div.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> *lavatory



Oh for fuck's sake. I came back on to say that. What a wanker


----------

